# Yorkshire & Northeast



## KeefG (Feb 21, 2009)

Picking up on the 'Regional Matches' thread in The Lounge, the NW guys seem to have a team sorted, as do the SW but there is nothing apparent for the Yorkshire & Northeast area.

I personally live in Leeds and would welcome the chance to play against other regions, or even just get some names down of golfers in our region for the odd game here and there, but do we have enough interest in this neck of the woods?

Any takers for our area?


----------



## AlchemyGolf (Feb 21, 2009)

A NW v NE could be arranged in a flash.

Get your team sorted for the season!


----------



## The23rdman (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm Leeds based too and would definitely be up for it.


----------



## KeefG (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice one!  Where do you normally play in Leeds fella?

So far:
KeefG
The23rdman


----------



## The23rdman (Feb 21, 2009)

There isn't any usually at the mo, mate. Due to poor health I've been out of the loop most of the year. When I'm fit and healthy it's Temple Newsam for me, but right now I'm playing mostly at Wike as they have buggies all year round. Yourself?


----------



## KeefG (Feb 21, 2009)

I live just across the road from Templenewsam so its mainly been there too, i havent lived in Leeds too long so i've only played a couple of courses.


----------



## The23rdman (Feb 21, 2009)

Where did you move from? I've only been here a couple of years myself. Moved up from Kidderminster.


----------



## KeefG (Feb 21, 2009)

Teesside.....im a smoggy & proud


----------



## Smigger79 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd be up for this kind of thing, shifts permitting.


----------



## KeefG (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent!

So far:
KeefG
The23rdman
Smigger79


----------



## vig (Feb 22, 2009)

Guys
I'd be up for a game anytime.

Happy to host if needed.  I play out of Mid Yorks nr Pontefract.
Craig (Tincup) might be up for it as we briefly discussed a knock whilst in the Nth East. 
Robo isn't far away, there is also Spoff, Parmo around Leeds, a couple in York and a few in Donny.  Also a few newish ones that are from Yorkshire but not declared where from.

Not sure I entirely agree with excluding others just based on regionals AND I have some golf buddies from NW also and played with them on a few ocassions who may be up for a knock.

Dates are the key to this.  If folks come up with some options you could do this either with a poll on here or via PM's


----------



## The23rdman (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like to add I've some great friends who I've met on GolfMagic forum who'd almost definitely be up for a get together.


----------



## Robo (Feb 22, 2009)

Put me down.Any dates yet?


----------



## KeefG (Feb 23, 2009)

Keep the names coming....

So far:
KeefG
The23rdman
Smigger79 
Vig
Robo

Vig - if you can get any of the others to confirm on here i'll get their names added to the list and we can start getting organised etc

Nice 1


----------



## Dodger (Feb 23, 2009)

dates,venues etc permitting I would be available.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 23, 2009)

As a tyke exiled in Liverpool I would be up for some meets in the spring and summer.

Homes only 1 hour away so anywhere along the M62 corridor would be good for me.


----------



## KeefG (Feb 23, 2009)

1 more and we have a full team 

So far:
KeefG
The23rdman
Smigger79
Vig
Robo
Dodger
Forefortheday


----------



## vig (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm sure tincup would be up for this.  Sorry if you're feeling pressured Craig but you know you want to


----------



## tincup (Feb 25, 2009)

Well when you put it like that Vig how can I refuse, I would love to put my name down if there are any places available
Craig


----------



## KeefG (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaah we have an 8 man team  NW bitches are going down like a whores knickers 

So far:
KeefG
The23rdman
Smigger79
Vig
Robo
Dodger
Forefortheday 
Tincup

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaah we have an 8 man team  NW bitches are going down like a whores knickers 

So far:
KeefG
The23rdman
Smigger79
Vig
Robo
Dodger
Forefortheday 
Tincup

Anymore for anymore?
		
Click to expand...

I must warn you I am technically the 5th Column!


----------



## KeefG (Feb 25, 2009)

lol

we'll be'reet


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 25, 2009)

lol

we'll be'reet 

Click to expand...

As soon as I go past the White Rose on t'62 that becomes part of my language once again 

I suffer scousers and mancs taking the mick out of my accent all day (yes I do appreciate the irony)


----------



## KeefG (Feb 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## toonarmy (Feb 26, 2009)

Dates etc. permitting, I c/would be interested.

One of the York based FUGS.


----------



## KeefG (Feb 26, 2009)

nice 1!

So far:
KeefG
The23rdman
Smigger79
Vig
Robo
Dodger
Forefortheday
Tincup
toonarmy


----------



## vig (Feb 26, 2009)

Fulford?


----------



## Robo (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds good to me 
Any dates yet?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm an hour south of the Ferrybridge services so I could be reserve?


----------



## vig (Mar 5, 2009)

Bob

I'm sure you'd be welcome to come anyway.


----------

